# Do you get Blood work done?



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

*Do you get bloodwork done?*​
Yes it's very important to know your levels for health reasons 3245.07%No it's for pussies. 68.45%I'd like to know but can't be bothered yet. 3346.48%What a load of B*o*l*l*o*x!!!!00.00%


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it's very importent to know my blood values for health reasons.

No, it's for total pussies.

I would like to but can't be bothered at the moment.

What a load of b*o*l*l*o*x.


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes just had min done a few weeks back after a long course

Test levels came back fine after id done a 2 week PCT, 5 weeks after my last jab

I am a testosterone producing beast haha


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes best be safe than sorry


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yes you need to know whats going on inside your body


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Is there any private place where you can get blood work done from guys? where you pay and dont have to go through all the crap like ya do with NHS


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

i would love to have mine done but my gps are useless and dont like to help out that way.

I would go private tho never looked into where and how to get them done over here


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Had mine done midway through my blast cycle, doc didn't know anything about my usage. All came back fine.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

How do you go about getting a blood test? do you complain of some sort of ilness etc?



Chunkee said:


> Had mine done midway through my blast cycle, doc didn't know anything about my usage. All came back fine.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

georgey said:


> How do you go about getting a blood test? do you complain of some sort of ilness etc?


Just went to the doc and asked him if i can have a full check up mate, just said i'm in my 30's now and would like to know everything is running smoothly.

He is a decent doc though, some i've had wouldn't agree in the past.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

I get mine done for health reasons, so they are always checking my liver function etc. They gonna have a field day now I am back on PH's lol.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

How does one get it done through your GP without them throwing a fuss that its not necessary?

Directions pls!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Mey said:


> How does one get it done through your GP without them throwing a fuss that its not necessary?
> 
> Directions pls!


X2

I think a lot of us would like to know this , do you have to have the right reasons to be able to have bloods done through nhs docs, is advisable not to mention aas use, do you just walk in and say i want a blood test for testosterone levels ????


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

talos said:


> Your local needle exchange will do bloods for free .


I know of 4 exchanges and not one of them do.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Just went to the doc and asked him if i can have a full check up mate, just said i'm in my 30's now and would like to know everything is running smoothly.
> 
> He is a decent doc though, some i've had wouldn't agree in the past.


This is perfectly fine to do but if you cycle regular your gonna need alternatives.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I didnt used too, I was ignorant back then.

Im religious with it now, must be mortality coming with old age.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Not had themm done...I wouldn't know where to begin tbh


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

I recently was getting bloods done for something unrelated, and just said to the nurse if she could do one for test levels as well which she did. Simples


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

JimboSlice said:


> I recently was getting bloods done for something unrelated, and just said to the nurse if she could do one for test levels as well which she did. Simples


Simple yes for you but then you was having tests done for something unrelated not.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Simple yes for you but then you was having tests done for something unrelated not.


Yea so just tell a wee white lie to get your bloods done, and then when your with the nurse ask her do your test levels. I suppose it depends on the nurse but its worth a go!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

JimboSlice said:


> Yea so just tell a wee white lie to get your bloods done, and then when your with the nurse ask her do your test levels. I suppose it depends on the nurse but its worth a go!


I doubt the nurse can authorise that lol


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> i would love to have mine done but my gps are useless and dont like to help out that way.
> 
> I would go private tho never looked into where and how to get them done over here


I spoke to the private hosp on the Lisburn rd, nearly £190 for an andropause test with consult. Ouch, I didn't bother


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

Goto the doctor ltd hell email you of exactly what he thinks and how u can improve esp gear related no other doc has told me exactly how my liver is doing which cholestral is great etc all emailed for reviewing and all questions asked


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I managed to get one Test level done at the doc. I told him I wanted a PSA done then asked him if he could do Test as well.

Just to get the 'whole picture'. It only worked once though, so I'm still looking around.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I know it might seem daft, but do they test your blood when you donate blood?

I too would like to get checked but as with most others, unsure of the way to go about it properly.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i get them done before and after all my cycles not for HPTA or test levels as to be fair i do not care as as both will be skewed due to the gear, my reason for the blood tests is to make sure other factors are fine like Cholesterol, Kidneys, Liver values etc.....as coming off gear needs to happen in my opinion to let the body rest not just for HPTA recovery.....


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

1010AD said:


> X2
> 
> I think a lot of us would like to know this , do you have to have the right reasons to be able to have bloods done through nhs docs, is advisable not to mention aas use, do you just walk in and say i want a blood test for testosterone levels ????


Hi mate, Google the pump clinic in Manchester. I went to get bloods done, free service and results within a week. The guy is a font of knowledge on all things roid related, can't recommend enough


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

K1NGCA1N said:


> Hi mate, Google the pump clinic in Manchester. I went to get bloods done, free service and results within a week. The guy is a font of knowledge on all things roid related, can't recommend enough


Nice1 for that advice reps given, I've just looked at their site and will send Gary Beeny an email for an appointment before I start my cycle.Cheers.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Your more than welcome


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Look up a condition which would warrant a blood test to check levels. Hypothyroidism, liver damage, kidney stones etc and then lay the ground work with the Dr. Most will test straight away but be prepared for the questions which will inevitably come about your lifestyle choices which led to any abnormalities in the results. Its not an ideal way to get tested but if you've never had them done and your a regular aas user it's worth it just to check your organs are healthy.


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Why would you get bloodwork done if you are cruising? Would levels not be stable from being on the cruise? :S


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

would love to find a place near me that does it but there isnt one, and the needle exchange dont do it around my way


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

str4nger said:


> would love to find a place near me that does it but there isnt one, and the needle exchange dont do it around my way


Where are you from?

I used these recently,

http://www.medichecks.com/index.cfm?s=2&d=19&thc=9&test=TEST&name=Testosterone


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> I used these recently,
> 
> http://www.medichecks.com/index.cfm?s=2&d=19&thc=9&test=TEST&name=Testosterone


Thanks Paul

Ill look into it now, I live on the border or se london and kent


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> I used these recently,
> 
> http://www.medichecks.com/index.cfm?s=2&d=19&thc=9&test=TEST&name=Testosterone


How did you find the service, I like the fact that they send you a pack and you post the sample back, never heard of anyone doing this?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

str4nger said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> Ill look into it now, I live on the border or se london and kent


Pity, if you were around Manchester I could have pointed you in the right direction. There's a place called the pump clinic in the centre of Manchester if anyone else is interested. Google it. They give needles and free blood work, anonymously.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

str4nger said:


> How did you find the service, I like the fact that they send you a pack and you post the sample back, never heard of anyone doing this?


One of the other guys on here used it. I can't remember his name. The service is very quick. I paid online, next day the package arrived. I sent it on Monday, got result Wednesday morning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

nunchaku101 said:


> Why would you get bloodwork done if you are cruising? Would levels not be stable from being on the cruise? :S


because a cruise dosage is still usually higher than a TRT dosage -and even on a TRT dosage you are monitored , knowing whether you liver is on the way out thru too many 17aa's or that your blood has turned to soup and is going to give you a stroke /heart attack are pretty important things to know imo  , some ppl dont get any problems with long AAS use and some keel over dead- we are all different , take a gamble or take a look.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah I've had them done.. Admittedly I've run 3 courses (2 oral 1 pins) and only had one check up


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I just go to my doctors to have mine done


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Youd be a fcuking idiot not to.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

paul xe said:


> I know it might seem daft, but do they test your blood when you donate blood?


Didn't think you were allowed to donate if you have used AAS? at least not supposed to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2013)

BennyC said:


> Didn't think you were allowed to donate if you have used AAS? at least not supposed to.


if prescribed you can, the rules have more to do with needle usage than AAS use , i.e if you are prescribed TRT and get it injected/monitored at the docs you can, if you self medicate and they have no control over your pinning methods no, you are not supposed too.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Seeing my GP on Thursday, I'm not using yet but think I might have test levels on the lower end of the scale. Lately I don't seem to have much libido and I never really have and as of late hard-on's seem to be a bit less frequent than I would like. Sometimes I feel a little down but this is probably more due to my current personal circumstances. I know these factors aren't necessarily linked to low test.

However to try and wangle a test, should my GP play ball, without directly telling him the reason would something along the lines of my sex drive having become none existent over the last few months and getting it up and maintaining it being more difficult than it should. Are there any other key factors I should mention without getting myself probed?


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> I used these recently,
> 
> http://www.medichecks.com/index.cfm?s=2&d=19&thc=9&test=TEST&name=Testosterone


thanks for that mate,i think ill look into that too


----------



## Damo79 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi guys sorry to join in on your thread im still trying to work out how to use the forum

just a question also regarding estrogen levels , got soom bloods done and my test came back

TESTOSTERONE * >52.0 nmol/L 7.6 - 31.4

17-Beta OESTRADIOL * 506 pmol/L 44 - 156

I thought my e2 was low as I have sore joints muscle pain , frequent urination erectile dysfunction

no gyno , no water weight , low fat my motivation for gym has gone , weights are going down

but looking at these results looks like my e2 is way high !?

even though I have very high test levels is it still better to get my e2 right down to between 20 -30 and would that solve my problem ??

Thanks for any imput !


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Damo79 said:


> Hi guys sorry to join in on your thread im still trying to work out how to use the forum
> 
> just a question also regarding estrogen levels , got soom bloods done and my test came back
> 
> ...


As you are on cycle you should be taking an a.i , if you already are you arent taking enough, the reference ranges themselves tell you what you need it at.


----------



## Deppo (Sep 22, 2014)

I know bloodwork is important but there's no way my doctor would condone it if I was honest. How do people circumvent this if at all?


----------

